# Vape Whatsapp Group



## RoSsIkId

Good day ladies and gents.

Got an idea that if anybody is intrested. Will open a vape group on whatsapp. Its for quick ref if you are not close to a pc and for talking crap. This does not have to be area specific so anybody welcome.

PM me your number and ill get the group started, if there already is a group ill like to join it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

just use tapatalk


----------



## ET

whatsapp group doesn't sound like a bad idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

I think it will be great in emergencies ie e-cigssa website down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

count me in as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG please no... Whatsapp groups can be so annoying! I'll stick to Tapatalk thanks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

Rob you just mute the group.

Just remember one day the forum will be down, and you run out of juice, and all the shops are closed. If you where on the group there will be someone that can help you out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

thats exactly why im all for this whatsapp group @RoSsIkId

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> Rob you just mute the group.
> 
> Just remember one day the forum will be down, and you run out of juice, and all the shops are closed. If you where on the group there will be someone that can help you out



Good point... but there is very little chance I will ever run out of juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

3 members.

Anyone else?


----------



## ET

RoSsIkId said:


> Rob you just mute the group.
> 
> Just remember one day the forum will be down, and you run out of juice, and all the shops are closed. If you where on the group there will be someone that can help you out



dude you haven't seen rob's juice drawer

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

Group is up and running. Anyone else want to join just send me a pm


----------



## Hein510

You got my number! Do it!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId

Got another 2 added. Thank guys, Im actually feeling good about this.

Its mostly mods and admin.


----------



## ET

awesome way to talk nonsense or get help in a flash


----------



## RoSsIkId

Yes and they not the ones you find at 509


----------



## ShaneW

Pm sent


----------



## Shaun

count me in, PM sent!


----------



## baksteen8168

PM sent.


----------



## elvin119

add me 0835138617


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

how do you pm


----------



## ET

click on the persons name that is below their profile pic and "start a conversation"


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

done thank you


----------



## RoSsIkId

Good eve ladies and gents

Group still goin strong. We get some pretty nice inside info on ............. and ............ oh and the other day we spoke about ...........

If you want to join. Drop me your number on pm and ill add to the group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

I'm in as well


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

RoSsIkId said:


> Good eve ladies and gents
> 
> Group still goin strong. We get some pretty nice inside info on ............. and ............ oh and the other day we spoke about ...........
> 
> If you want to join. Drop me your number on pm and ill add to the group.


Please add me XXXXXXXXX


RoSsIkId said:


> Group is up and running. Anyone else want to join just send me a pm


----------



## Marzuq

if battery life wasnt of importance to me id opt in. but for now i will pass.


----------



## RoSsIkId

Marzuq said:


> if battery life wasnt of importance to me id opt in. but for now i will pass.



Toyotas can also charge cell battery. All you need is a decent charger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

RoSsIkId said:


> Toyotas can also charge cell battery. All you need is a decent charger


ive got one of those chargers thats meant to speed charge your fone... 'meant to'
but because of my job i cant risk running my battery down and keeping it on charge all day long kills the battery. i may however from time to time request being added for periods of time


----------



## Raslin

Thanks for adding me @RoSslkld.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## SonOfTheSoil

XXXXXXXXX ! Thanks !


----------



## RoSsIkId

Marzuq said:


> ive got one of those chargers thats meant to speed charge your fone... 'meant to'
> but because of my job i cant risk running my battery down and keeping it on charge all day long kills the battery. i may however from time to time request being added for periods of time



Just send me a whatsapp msg or pm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Avi_RB7

XXXXXXXXX sweet


----------



## whatalotigot

Hey RossiKid, we have had a whatsapp group but now have a app for chats. If you would like to get in touch, drop me a message. Ill give you more info


----------



## whatalotigot

Add me to your group tho. XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Renesh

Add me ... Pretty please.... XXXXXXXXX


----------



## TommyL

I'd also like this, XXXXXXXXX


----------



## RoSsIkId

Sorry guys. Just got home from work. Will add in the am


----------



## Morix

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day ladies and gents.
> 
> Got an idea that if anybody is intrested. Will open a vape group on whatsapp. Its for quick ref if you are not close to a pc and for talking crap. This does not have to be area specific so anybody welcome.
> 
> PM me your number and ill get the group started, if there already is a group ill like to join it


If this is still available i would like to be added... 072 059 6901


----------



## CMMACKEM

Great idea. 

@Rob Fisher give it a shot,
if it gets too annoying mute or exit group.


----------



## CMMACKEM

ET said:


> dude you haven't seen rob's juice drawer



I'd love to see it. Probably worse/bigger than mine.


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Please add me along aswell 083 442 6483 thanks guys


----------



## Adephi

Don't post your contact details on an open forum guys. 

Unless you want to inherit millions of dollars from a nigerian uncle.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

Something I seen recently on other forums is that what'sapp has blocked many avid vapers as well as vape shop owners from use of the app... 

Im not sure why and what'sapp has refused to entertain reasons with regards to why they have blocked them but the common denomination is that they are part of the vaping world. 

@BigGuy can confirm this i think.

Anyone else experience something like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Jengz This is utterly ridiculous!!!!!!! Since when does Whatsapp decided what the content of communication may be??? First it was FB bots deleting vaping posts, now Whatsapp has climbed on the bandwagon. One would think that we're criminals!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

RoSsIkId Is your Whatsapp group functioning? If so, I'll PM my number to you as I would like to be added, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

On CNN right now, there has been a breach in what'sapp security, this could be the reason @BigGuy and the rest have been blocked? As far as I know they were blocked yesterday and CNN is reporting as we speak about breach in security happening as of yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Gringo

Only had 4 speeding fines in my life, other than that, i have been a man on the right side of the law... seems one of these days i will be branded as an outlaw...  o well i had a good run...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Most forums ban whatapp group advertising, as people then chat on whatsapp and the forum dies a slow death

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Asterix

Can’t see the benefit of a WhatsApp group over a forum. Just imagine every different subject thread we have here combined into one feed! As it is I am a member of a suburb (supposedly security) WhatsApp group and that has to be on permanent mute, with childish or ill informed gibberish being posted. 

Here I can choose which threads to watch, which new ones to open and most importantly, search for past advice very easily.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 10


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Asterix said:


> Can’t see the benefit of a WhatsApp group over a forum. Just imagine every different subject thread we have here combined into one feed! As it is I am a member of a suburb (supposedly security) WhatsApp group and that has to be on permanent mute, with childish or ill informed gibberish being posted.
> 
> Here I can choose which threads to watch, which new ones to open and most importantly, search for past advice very easily.


Yes a whatsapp group can never replace a forum where you can search for old threads, advice etc. The problem is the people come to a forum everyday to see the "kakpraat", the handchecks, anything new. 
Now if most of this not so important stuff happen on whatsapp groups, then less and less will happen on the forum and other people will come read the forum less frequent.
Its just my opinion, I could not care less, I can " kakpraat" the whole day, so ad me to a whatsapp group. Danie's Gooiwolke whatsapp group, they invited me to is a bit boring, they only post once every few days something, and then its normally a naked man or something, not my cup of tea(bag)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nicoh

nicoh 0713542034


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Most forums ban whatapp group advertising, as people then chat on whatsapp and the forum dies a slow death


Exactly. APSA is dead because of that. Also I dislike WhatsApp chat groups because people get out of hand and don't stick to the topic. There was this fish keeping group I was on and right on the mark on Friday evenings, some drunk guys high on something, talking a bunch of nonsense. Admins did nothing about it so I left. I just had enough if it.


----------



## RainstormZA

Gringo said:


> Only had 4 speeding fines in my life, other than that, i have been a man on the right side of the law... seems one of these days i will be branded as an outlaw...  o well i had a good run...


Lol try no speeding fines and just one for a broken headlamp in my 15 years of driving.  no, I'm serious about that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes a whatsapp group can never replace a forum where you can search for old threads, advice etc. The problem is the people come to a forum everyday to see the "kakpraat", the handchecks, anything new.
> Now if most of this not so important stuff happen on whatsapp groups, then less and less will happen on the forum and other people will come read the forum less frequent.
> Its just my opinion, I could not care less, I can " kakpraat" the whole day, so ad me to a whatsapp group. Danie's Gooiwolke whatsapp group, they invited me to is a bit boring, they only post once every few days something, and then its normally a naked man or something, not my cup of tea(bag)



You are welcome to leave the group anytime

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Jengz said:


> Something I seen recently on other forums is that what'sapp has blocked many avid vapers as well as vape shop owners from use of the app...
> 
> Im not sure why and what'sapp has refused to entertain reasons with regards to why they have blocked them but the common denomination is that they are part of the vaping world.
> 
> @BigGuy can confirm this i think.
> 
> Anyone else experience something like this?



And here I though WhatsApp has end to end encryption. So does this mean WhatsApp can see everything and spy on our conversations. 

Just one more reason to consider killing all my social media account that are owned by Facebook i.e FB, Instagram and now WhatsApp


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

isn't Whatsapp now owned by Facebook?


----------



## StompieZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> isn't Whatsapp now owned by Facebook?



it is yes


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

They can spy on me anytime, nothing to hide. If the can decipher bollie then go for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

If its still going please add me 0714731764


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

StompieZA said:


> it is yes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Asterix said:


> Can’t see the benefit of a WhatsApp group over a forum. Just imagine every different subject thread we have here combined into one feed! As it is I am a member of a suburb (supposedly security) WhatsApp group and that has to be on permanent mute, with childish or ill informed gibberish being posted.
> 
> Here I can choose which threads to watch, which new ones to open and most importantly, search for past advice very easily.



@Asterix You're so right about the gibberish on security Whatsapp groups. I was the Admin & Co-ordinator of one of our Neighbourhood Watch groups until a few weeks ago, when I'd had enough and stepped down. The final straw was a message from someone asking me who are the owners of the dogs which were in the street outside my house. How the hell must I know? And why ask me? Then when I wrapped him over the knuckles and said that posts to the group should only be about security-related incidents, he said the message wasn't intended for me. But it had my name on it. Go figure. 

It's always the little things which are the final straw, aren't they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

CaliGuy said:


> And here I though WhatsApp has end to end encryption. So does this mean WhatsApp can see everything and spy on our conversations.
> 
> Just one more reason to consider killing all my social media account that are owned by Facebook i.e FB, Instagram and now WhatsApp


I'm also under the impression that the end to end encryption keeps our chats private as per this info supplied by the app.


Or does this not apply in groups?


----------



## CaliGuy

@GSM500 the USA spies on everything and they have been on Facebooks case for the longest time about user privacy etc. so I reckon the US Government in the public eye is telling Facebook and other owned Apps user privacy must be protected but behind closed doors they are working together to spy on everything and everyone. 

How else do you explain them being able to identify who is breaking there US laws and how can one countries laws be forced on users from another country...WTF!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Howzit guys. Group has not been active for a while. Vapecabal still going but thats one msg every few weeks or so


----------

